# Eilentscheidung des BGH: Facebook muss das Datensammeln stoppen



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Aktuell läuft ein Verfahren zwischen Bundeskartellamt und Facebook.
Verhandlung in Karlsruhe: Missbraucht Facebook seine Position? | tagesschau.de
BGH klaert: Datenschutz- auch ein Kartellrechtsverstoss? | LTO.de

Im Kern geht es darum, ob ein geschäftsmäßiger Datenschutzverstoß auch ein Wettbewerbsverstoß sein kann. 

Nachdem bisher unklar war, wie der BGH entscheiden wird, hat der BGH nun eine vorläufige Entscheidung per Eilbeschluss verfasst.
Eilentscheidung des BGH: Facebook muss das Datensammeln stoppen | tagesschau.de
Diese lautet: *Facebook muss das Datensammeln stoppen

*


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/bundesgerichtshof-facebook-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Facebook muss die umfassende Sammlung von Nutzerdaten vorerst stoppen. Der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) bestätigte in einer Eilentscheidung eine Verbotsverfügung des Bundeskartellamts. Die Begründung der Wettbewerbshüter, Facebook missbrauche seine marktbeherrschende Stellung, sei nicht zu beanstanden, so die Richter.
> 
> Wer ein Facebook-Konto unterhält, muss nach Ansicht des BGH der Nutzung seiner Daten aktiv zustimmen. Damit gaben die Richter ein klares Signal für die endgültige Gerichtsentscheidung, die noch aussteht.
> 
> Facebook sammelt nicht nur personenbezogene Daten, die bei der Nutzung der Dienste selbst anfallen. Das Netzwerk führt darüber hinaus Daten zusammen, die Nutzer bei WhatsApp, Instagram - die ebenfalls zu Facebook gehören - und vielen anderen Diensten hinterlassen.




BGH bestätigt BKartA: Facebook behindert Wettbewerb | LTO.de



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/bgh-kvr69-19-facebook-nutzungsbedingungen-missbrauch-marktbeherrschende-stellung-behinderung-wettbewerb-daten/ schrieb:
			
		

> Es bestünden weder ernsthafte Zweifel an der marktbeherrschenden Stellung von Facebook auf dem deutschen Markt für soziale Netzwerke noch daran, dass Facebook diese Stellung mit den vom Kartellamt untersagten Nutzungsbedingungen missbräuchlich ausnutze, so der BGH.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (23. Juni 2020)

Hört sich irgendwie komisch an,das der Datenhai,keine Daten mehr fressen darf.
Oder ein Taxifahrer,keinen Taxi mehr fahren darf oder ein Dönerverkäufer kein Döner mehr verkaufen darf...oder..oder..oder...
Das ist die Lebensgrundlage von denen bzw.die Einkommensquelle wurde gekappt,ob das gut geht auf längere sicht?
Ich denke die werdens verkraften.solange das nicht in Globalen sinne eingeführt wird.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Da muss man sich halt ein legales Geschäftsfeld suchen.
Auch der geschäftsmäßige Drogenhandel ist eine Straftat. 



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Oder ein Taxifahrer,keinen Taxi mehr fahren darf oder ein Dönerverkäufer kein Döner mehr verkaufen darf...oder..oder..oder...


Das sind erlaubte Tätigkeiten.


----------



## Nebulus07 (23. Juni 2020)

Nachtrag vom 23. Juni 2020, 18:56 Uhr

Ein Facebook-Sprecher teilte zu dem Urteil mit: "Die heutige Entscheidung bezieht sich auf das Vorverfahren zum Aussetzungsbeschluss des OLG Düsseldorf. Das Hauptverfahren vor dem Berufungsgericht ist noch nicht abgeschlossen." Facebook werde seine Position, dass kein kartellrechtlicher Missbrauch vorliege, weiter verteidigen. "Es wird keine unmittelbaren Veränderungen für die Menschen oder Unternehmen geben, die unsere Produkte und Dienstleistungen in Deutschland nutzen", sagte der Sprecher.


FACEBOOK WIRD NICHTS ÄNDERN! Das werden wir nie erleben...


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Der Beschluss muss jetzt vorläufig erstmal umgesetzt werden. Notfalls kann das Bundeskartellamt Bußgelder verhängen. 
Und die endgültige Entscheidung des BGH wird nach dieser eindeutigen Eilentscheidung auf jeden Fall in die gleiche Richtung gehen.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Beschluss muss jetzt vorläufig erstmal umgesetzt werden. Notfalls kann das Bundeskartellamt Bußgelder verhängen.
> Und die endgültige Entscheidung des BGH wird nach dieser eindeutigen Eilentscheidung auf jeden Fall in die gleiche Richtung gehen.



Und wie hoch sollen diese Bußgelder  sein? FB verdient so viel das ein paar Milliönchen nicht Schaden, wenn schon muss ein Betrag her der FB auch weh tut. Bin irgendwie gerade froh Hauptsächlich Twitter zu nutzen


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Laut Webseite des Bundeskartellamtes waren die letzten Bußgelder im *dreistelligen* Millionenbereich. 
Bundeskartellamt  -  Kartellverbot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Google hat schon über 4 Milliarden Euro Strafe zahlen müssen, die vom europäischen Wettbewerbskommissar verhängt wurden:
Liste der hoechsten Strafen wegen Wettbewerbsverstoessen in der EU &#8211; Wikipedia
Bei Google ging es damals um "Missbrauchs einer marktbeherrschenden Stellung beim Smartphone-System Android".


----------



## The_Senrex (24. Juni 2020)

Wenn Facebook und Co jetzt drastische Strafen oder Maßnahmen bekommen, weil ihr tun illegal ist, dann werden Sie auf kurz oder lang dafür sorgen dass es bald nicht mehr illegal ist.
Aufhören damit können Sie nicht, denn dann würden sie, wie schon gesagt, aufhören zu existieren.
Irgendwann wird das uns "Big Data" eh als Allheilmittel verkauft...


----------



## Hartbeat (24. Juni 2020)

Es wird sich nichts ändern und das Einzige was FB ändern wird, sind die Geschäftsbedingungen.

Danach wird aus FB Sicht eh die Zuständigkeit der deutschen Gerichte angezweifelt, da FB hier keinen echten Firmensitz hat.


und solange jeder einzelnd kämpfende Handwerker in Deutschland mehr Steuern zahlt wie FB, Google und der angebissene Apfel, interessieren die auch 100 mio oder auch mal 1 mrd € Strafe nicht, da die jedes Jahr 2 stellige mrd Beträge an Steuern sparen.......


----------



## Rattan (24. Juni 2020)

Was ist Facebook ?


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2020)

Hartbeat schrieb:


> Es wird sich nichts ändern und das Einzige was FB ändern wird, sind die Geschäftsbedingungen.



Allerdings muss Facebook trotzdem nach DSGVO eine zusätzliche Einwilligung einfordern, wenn Daten gesammelt werden wollen, die nicht für den Betrieb von FB nötig sind, sondern für Werbung verwendet werden. 
Diese Einwilligung muss optional und freiwillig sein.
Dazu dürfen die Daten von Facebook nicht einfach mit denen von WA usw. verknüpft werden:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Date...ng-WhatsApp-Instagram-eingeschraenkt-1352874/


----------



## Freakless08 (24. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings muss Facebook trotzdem nach DSGVO eine zusätzliche Einwilligung einfordern, wenn Daten gesammelt werden wollen, die nicht für den Betrieb von FB nötig sind, sondern für Werbung verwendet werden.
> Diese Einwilligung muss optional und freiwillig sein.


Und jetzt frage mal, wer im Internet die ganzen AGB liest und diese nicht einfach mit "Ok" abnickt?
WhatsApp ist auch erst ab 16 Jahre freigegeben und wird auch so in den  AGB geschrieben. Natürlich hat niemand U16 Whats App installiert...

Zum Überreden für die Zustimmung reicht auch einfach ein paar Funktionen zu deaktivieren wenn man nicht der Einwilligung zustimmt. Was glaubst du wie viele Leute da dann nicht mehr einwilligen?


> Dazu dürfen die Daten von Facebook nicht einfach mit denen von WA usw. verknüpft werden:
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Date...ng-WhatsApp-Instagram-eingeschraenkt-1352874/


Da holt man sich einfach den Klick von den Nutzern oder sie können nicht mehr oder nur eingeschränkt WA benutzen. Was in den AGB steht interessiert doch eh niemand.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Wenn die AGBs rechtlich falsch sind, sind sie (zumindest teilweise) unwirksam.

Spannend wird, wie es weitergeht. Also ob Facebook eine hohe Geldstrafe wegen Verstoß gegen die DSGVO bzw. gegen Kartellrecht aufgebrummt bekommt, oder einfach wieder zerschlagen wird. Also Abspaltung von WA usw.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juni 2020)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich denke die werdens verkraften.solange das nicht in Globalen sinne eingeführt wird.


Was bei uns entschieden wird, das landet fürher oder später auch in der ganzen EU, zumal die DSGVO ja ein europäisches Kind ist. Das bedeutet, dass wir hier von rund 500.000.000 Usern im einem der reichsten Teiler der Welt reden. Das wird FB schmerzen. Aber so richtig.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juni 2020)

Einfach verbieten diesen Verein,
und fertig. 

Braucht kein Meinsch sowas ...


----------



## keinnick (26. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Spannend wird, wie es weitergeht. Also ob Facebook eine hohe Geldstrafe wegen Verstoß gegen die DSGVO bzw. gegen Kartellrecht aufgebrummt bekommt, oder einfach wieder zerschlagen wird. Also Abspaltung von WA usw.


Träum weiter. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass Facebook wegen eines Urteils eines deutschen Gerichts zerschlagen wird. Von wem denn eigentlich? Von A. Merkel höchstpersönlich?


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

Vom Kartellamt.


----------



## Lexx (26. Juni 2020)

Facebook: Feuchter Furz und so...
Wish und Weg.

Der BGH weiß wohl nicht, wo er steht.
Und wer ihn überhaupt noch zuhört.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

Zeitschriftenverleger: BGH-Urteil zu Facebook-Datennutzung ist ein Signal | heise online


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2020)

Nach Facebook nimmt sich das Bundeskartellamt jetzt die Smart-TV-Hersteller wegen massiven DSGVO-Verstößen vor.
Bundeskartellamt: Smart-TV-Hersteller verstossen massiv gegen die DSGVO | heise online
Bundeskartellamt: Zahlreiche smarte Fernseher verstossen gegen die DSGVO - ComputerBase

Die Kompetenzen hatte das Bundeskartellamt 2017 erhalten.
Gegen Online-Abzocke: Kartellamt bekommt mehr Rechte beim Verbraucherschutz | heise online

Mit den Änderungen zielte der Gesetzgeber vor allem auf den Online-Handel und die Abzocke im Internet. "Gerade in der Internetwirtschaft gibt es Fälle, in denen Unternehmen durch eine einzige rechtswidrige Maßnahme Millionen Verbrauchern auf einmal schaden können", sagte Andreas Mundt, der solche Kompetenzen für seine Behörde eingefordert hatte.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Nächste Entscheidung gegen Facebook:
Entscheidung des EuGH: Das Facebook-Urteil und was es bedeutet | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

Wie die Datenschutzbeauftrage aus Berlin nun hinweist, wird Betroffenen empfohlen gegen Facebook Klage auf Schadensersatz einzureichen. Dieser kann selbst bei kleinen Verstößen wie einem nicht fristgerecht bearbeiteten und unvollständig beantworteten Antrag auf Auskunft  (Art. 15 DSGVO) schon mehrere Tausend Euro umfassen (ArbG Düsseldorf). 



			
				Datenschutz Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Der EuGH betont ausdrücklich, dass die Datenschutz-Aufsichtsbehörden verpflichtet sind, nach diesen Maßstäben unzulässige Datenexporte zu verbieten (Rn. 135, 146 des Urteils), und dass betroffene Personen Schadensersatz für unzulässige Datenexporte verlangen können (Rn. 143 des Urteils). Dieser dürfte insbesondere den immateriellen Schaden (&#8222;Schmerzensgeld&#8220 umfassen und muss nach dem europäischen Recht eine abschreckende Höhe aufweisen.


https://www.datenschutz-berlin.de/f...Nach_SchremsII_Digitale_Eigenstaendigkeit.pdf (PDF)


----------



## biosat_lost (25. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie die Datenschutzbeauftrage aus Berlin nun hinweist, wird Betroffenen empfohlen gegen Facebook Klage auf Schadensersatz einzureichen.
> 
> 
> Und wie findet man heraus ob personenbezogenendaten von einem über diesen privacy shield in die USa transferiert wurden????????


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2020)

Man könnte erstmal eine Anfrage an Facebook machen. Dann müssten die einem nach Art. 15 DSGVO mitteilen, was gespeichert wurde und was ins Ausland übermittelt wurde.


----------

